# Accentra 52i "2x4" service rail kit



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 25, 2014)

For those who have a home-made service rail kit for their 52i, did you cut down the boards so that they are the thickness of the metal rail that the stove sits on currently...or do you simply just lift the stove up onto the 2x4 and start rolling?  See the picture below.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 27, 2014)

Anybody?  Bueller....Bueller....Bueller....


----------



## Superglyde (Feb 27, 2014)

stratocaster1422 said:


> For those who have a home-made service rail kit for their 52i, did you cut down the boards so that they are the thickness of the metal rail that the stove sits on currently...or do you simply just lift the stove up onto the 2x4 and start rolling?  See the picture below.
> 
> s
> 
> ...


Thanks for posing the question! I'm about to make one for my 52i and had the same question you do. Some designs I have seen have the 2x4 butted up against your hearth but with a makeshift rail mounted on the top extended to butt up against flush with the stove frame rails, but I haven't figured out yet how to do that or where to get the materials.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am thinking about going with my structure above but add a vertical piece close to the end of the heart to help support it there.  Don't want this bad boy falling down due to broken 2x4s!


----------



## Brewer (Feb 27, 2014)

Here is a pretty good thread on the subject.....might be of some help.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/todays-project-harman-accentra-insert-rail-kit.105997/


----------



## NHcpa (Feb 27, 2014)

I was recently quoted $139 for the rail kit...


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 27, 2014)

Where?  That's 1/3 the prices I have seen


----------



## NHcpa (Feb 27, 2014)

Stove keepers in Brookline NH.  Quote for 52i purchase and all the goodies.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 27, 2014)

I mean you can't beat $8 in 2x4's but I probably would have thrown that in with my purchase at the time if that's what it was.


----------



## NHcpa (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, this was part of a total purchase quote.  Harmon dealers are restricted to 10% of MSRP on the stove.  the difference in dealer quotes is where else can they sweeten the deal?  This said, I have just a quote. I am going to lock it with a deposit. After reading all the threads, I think everyone ends up with a competitive purchase price.


----------



## tonyd (Feb 27, 2014)

My stove rails allow for a 2x4 with a 3.5 "strip of laminate flooring attached so the stove slides better. I built a box the same height as the hearth and attached two 2x4s on either edge that extend to the stove.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Feb 27, 2014)

Your stove rails are that thick?  Wow, is this an older version?  Mine aren't very tall at all


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 3, 2014)

So I spent a good amount of my Sunday making this stupid box.  It didn't work in the least bit.  As soon as those rollers hit the soft pine 2x4 they sink right into the wood and it is IMPOSSIBLE to slide.

You people using 2x4's, either I don't believe you actually get this to slide on the wood and are lying, or you have metal on top of the wood, or you are using it as a platform that the stove gets lifted onto.


----------



## Evan_J (Mar 3, 2014)

The older version of the Accentra insert doesn't use rollers, so it will slide on 2 x 4s.  I added carpet strips onto the 2x4 stand I made and it slides much, much better. Not sure if something like that would work for the 52i version.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, this is a good lessons learned for others out there....if you have the 52i...buy the kit or make one of sheetmetal.  

If you decide to make a kit...be VERY positive on the width of that thing through the entire length.  There is very little tolerance for the rails to go wide and cause a big disaster.


----------



## Jasond (Mar 4, 2014)

This is what I ended up building.  I bought some C channel steel and flat stock and had a friend weld each piece together which makes up the height of the rails on the frame for the stove.  I put some carpet sliders under the the bottom 2x4's which allows me to slide the stove around my family room nice and easily.   I still want to put some more braces on.




DSC_4925.jpg by Jason Deslauriers, on Flickr


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw your original post on this...looks great!

I am going to buy some 5/8" thick x 1 1/2" wide bars from McMaster and bolt those to the top of my frame and cut down the legs to lower it.  Wish I knew about the differences between the old and new stove first LOL.


----------



## Superglyde (Mar 4, 2014)

Jasond said:


> This is what I ended up building.  I bought some C channel steel and flat stock and had a friend weld each piece together which makes up the height of the rails on the frame for the stove.  I put some carpet sliders under the the bottom 2x4's which allows me to slide the stove around my family room nice and easily.   I still want to put some more braces on.
> 
> Jason, couldn't you have just used flat steel bar 5/8"x1 1/2" w? and how long are each of your pieces and is it long enough to slide the stove away from the hearth six feet or so to manuever?
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 4, 2014)

That's my exact plan Superglyde.  My only issue is that in order for me to get the steel bar, drill bit, countersink bit, and flat head hardware it's like $95 from McMaster.  There is a stove shop in NH selling the Harman kit for the 52i for $140....so it doesn't seem worth the hassle at this point now LOL.


----------



## NHcpa (Mar 4, 2014)

stratocaster1422 said:


> That's my exact plan Superglyde.  My only issue is that in order for me to get the steel bar, drill bit, countersink bit, and flat head hardware it's like $95 from McMaster.  There is a stove shop in NH selling the Harman kit for the 52i for $140....so it doesn't seem worth the hassle at this point now LOL.


True, but th


stratocaster1422 said:


> That's my exact plan Superglyde.  My only issue is that in order for me to get the steel bar, drill bit, countersink bit, and flat head hardware it's like $95 from McMaster.  There is a stove shop in NH selling the Harman kit for the 52i for $140....so it doesn't seem worth the hassle at this point now LOL.


The $139 rail quote was part of a total package quote (stove, install, pipe, and rail) - call first for a single purchase (rail only).  My experience on purchasing a harman insert is that the best deal is to get everything all together and don't piece it out ( ie purchase stove and separately work a deal for chimney pipe and install.  Took me three weeks to figure out but am satisfied I got a competitive deal.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 4, 2014)

I did call them and they told me the $139.  I then called my stove shop and they told me $350 and if I can get it for $140 elsewhere that I should take that deal LOL.  Luckily a guy at work commits right by there and can pick it up for me.


----------



## Superglyde (Mar 5, 2014)

Would a flat bar of 5/8" aluminum work and be cheaper?


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think AL would work, but it's only $0.40 less in total material cost.


----------



## Superglyde (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know if I'm searching correctly, but this piece of aluminum in a 6 or 8 foot section seemed almost half price of steel
http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/alum2.phtml?page=flat&LimAcc= &aident=


----------



## NHcpa (Mar 5, 2014)

stratocaster1422 said:


> I did call them and they told me the $139.  I then called my stove shop and they told me $350 and if I can get it for $140 elsewhere that I should take that deal LOL.  Luckily a guy at work commits right by there and can pick it up for me.


EXCELLENT!  Makes me think I chose the right stove co.  there are several in the area and I found them particularly knowledgeable and helpfull.  I also noticed they were very busy on a Sunday afternoon.  Also A+ rating on BBB.  Feeling good...  Now just need install and some pellets...


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I was looking at McMaster prices in 3ft sections.  Getting one long piece looks like its half the price of two smaller ones at this site....interesting.  In all cases AL is slightly less than the steel, more than with McMaster that's for sure.  I didn't see where equivalent sizes of AL were half the cost of steel though.

I called them to order the kit today but they were closed due to a company meeting! LOL


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 6, 2014)

Decided that all of this isn't worth the aggrivation for $140.  Part #1-00-574354 paid for and in stock with a co-worker picking it up for me on his commute. 

Much better than the $350 that Fuel and Flame in RI wanted to charge me for the same kit


----------



## Superglyde (Mar 6, 2014)

with the harman rail kit you bought, can you slide the rails with the stove on it away and back from the hearth for more accesability? just curious


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 6, 2014)

Won't know until the weekend but it does not look like it.   Could easily make it so it could though.


----------



## stratocaster1422 (Mar 14, 2014)

The rail kit is AWESOME!  Totally worth the $140.  If I didn't find it for that price I 100% would have added metal strips to a 2x4 structure though.  My stove shop in RI wanted $350 for the same kit I got for $140 in NH.


----------

